# vaseuse est-elle



## simenon

Bonsoir,
j'ai une autre question à vous poser. J'ai trouvé une construcion de phrase que je ne comprens pas. Il y a un homme (le narrateur) qui a tué son maitre avec une beche. Ensuite il dit:

"Je décolle la beche et j'examine. En matinée, il y a déjà eu spectacle plus attrayant. Ce que je découvre fait penser à la mare aux cochon: noiratre, glaviotarde, vaseuse est-elle; et chuinante comme un chapelet de ventouses, lorsque on en remue les rives".

A part les problèmes de lexique, je ne comprends pas le sens de "est-elle" à la fin de la phrase.


----------



## Corsicum

_« , vaseuse est-elle;__»_ Ce que je comprend : _« elle pourrait très bien être vaseuse »_
Ce qu’il voit n’est pas définissable, il ne sait pas : _est-elle_ _vaseuse ?,_ il manque le point d'interrogation ?


----------



## simenon

Merci. Ce serait donc comme "noiratre, glaviotarde, vaseuse peut-etre"?
Il n'y a pas de point d'interrogation. On peut le sous-entendre quand il y a l'inversion sujet-verbe? 
Heureusement que tu as repondu, si non j'étais encline à penser que cela signifiait: "noiratre, glaviotarde, vaseuse comme elle est".
Ciao e bonne nuit.


----------



## Corsicum

Oups !….mince, j’ai un gros doute matinal, tu as peut être raison ?...attends d'autres avis.

Il y aurait donc deux possibilités :
- Une affirmation : comme tu l’as compris, dans ce cas l’inversion semble renforcer un constat : *Elle est bien vaseuse ;*
- Une indécision, une possibilité sans que ce soit une interrogation : comme je l’ai compris en première lecture, probablement à tord ? : *elle pourrait bien être vaseuse ;*
Une seule certitude, sans point d’interrogation ce n’est pas une question.

Aide SVP, merci.


----------



## simenon

Provo a porre la domanda in "français seulement" così la leggono anche i francesi che non sanno l'italiano e vediamo loro che dicono. 
Speriando che non sia proibito porre la stessa questione in più posti.


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, tu as tout à fait raison, je pense que c’est indispensable d’avoir l’avis sur le fil Français. 
Tu peux poser la question différemment en mettant le texte.


----------



## janpol

Cette inversion est inhabituelle et je me demande si elle est vraiment correcte.  Si elle est littéraire, elle n'est pas en accord avec le niveau de langue de la phrase.


----------



## Sarah Tissot

C'est justement une tournure de phrase qui veut montrer un style bien précis, celui des campagnards. Comme le dit corsicum dans sa première supposition, c'est une affirmation. Le « est-elle » est une manière d’insister sur le fait qu’elle est vaseuse, noirâtre et glaviotarde. Si c’était une question, il y aurait un point d’interrogation. Ce type de langage essaie de refléter celui des gens peu instruits, c’est une construction similaire à que+ pronom + verbe à la fin d’une affirmation du style « noirâtre, glaviotarde vaseuse, _qu’elle est_ _(cette bêche)». _C’est simplement une tournure de phrase un peu rustique qui essaie de refléter un discours propre aux gens de la campagne.


----------



## simenon

Sarah Tissot said:


> C'est justement une tournure de phrase qui veut montrer un style bien précis, celui des campagnards. Comme le dit corsicum dans sa première supposition, c'est une affirmation. Le « est-elle » est une manière d’insister sur le fait qu’elle est vaseuse, noirâtre et glaviotarde. Si c’était une question, il y aurait un point d’interrogation. Ce type de langage essaie de refléter celui des gens peu instruits, c’est une construction similaire à que+ pronom + verbe à la fin d’une affirmation du style « noirâtre, glaviotarde vaseuse, _qu’elle est_ _(cette bêche)». _C’est simplement une tournure de phrase un peu rustique qui essaie de refléter un discours propre aux gens de la campagne.


 Merci beaucoup. C'est très important pour moi de comprendre non seulement le sens du texte, mais aussi le type de langage utilisé. Donc ta suggestion m'est vraiement utile.


----------



## Corsicum

Sarah Tissot said:


> C'est justement une tournure de phrase qui veut montrer un style bien précis, celui des campagnards. ....C’est simplement une tournure de phrase un peu rustique qui essaie de refléter un discours propre aux gens de la campagne.


Cette  tournure de phrase ne m’était pas inconnue mais je n’arrivais pas à en trouver l’origine.
C’est donc bien ça, je suis effectivement d’origine paysanne et je côtoie toujours des paysans !.


----------



## itka

> aux gens de la campagne


Pourriez-vous préciser de quelle région sont ces personnes ? "Le parler de la campagne" ne signifie rien en soi, car on ne parle pas de la même façon dans toutes les campagnes !

D'autre part, Simenon, il serait indispensable de connaître l'origine de ce texte pour avoir une certitude. 
Qui en est l'auteur ? De quel roman s'agit-il ? (Je suppose que c'est un roman ?)


----------



## Corsicum

En ce qui me concerne je faisais allusion au Corse ou le verbe peut se trouver indifféremment en fin de phrase.
Après réflexion, je reviens sur mon hypothèse initiale :
Dans ce cas il me semble bien qu’il s’agit d’une comparaison avec des hypothétiques similitudes, cela _fait penser_ à la mare aux cochons : "_comme, cela ressemble"_ , je pourrais très bien dire en décomposant littéralement : 
_Comme la mare aux cochons noirâtre *elle est*, glaviotarde *elle est*, (__comme la mare aux cochons) vaseuse elle *pourrait être.* _
_Comme la mare aux cochons noirâtre, glaviotarde *elle est*, (__comme la mare aux cochons) vaseuse *est-elle*._
La similitude est certaine pour : _noirâtre_ et _glaviotarde_, elle ne l’est pas pour _vaseuse…_elle pourrait trés bien l’être, même si elle ne l’est pas.
 
On pourrait peut être faire le même rapprochement avec le Sarde ou d’autres langues qui placent le verbe en fin de phrase ?


----------



## arceri

Per favore, potete dirmi cosa significano le parole: glaviotarde e chuinante? Non le trovo su nessun dizionario.
Grazie per l'aiuto


----------



## Corsicum

Voir :
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/glaviotant
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/glavioter
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/chuintant
Je ne connais pas la traduction en Italien, surtout pour ce contexte ?


----------



## arceri

Merci de ta reponse Corsicum. Je pense que glavioter on puisse le traduire en Italien : Sputare ou Rigettare, mentre Chuiter puisse etre traduit comme: suono stridulo come il canto della civetta.
On ne trouve rien sur les dictionnaires. Peut-etre quil sont des mots populaires?
Merci de corriger mes fautes de langue


----------

